# Cyanogen Carrier Edit for those who don't want T-CDMA 64



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

This changes the T-CDMA 64 to "Cyanogen Mod" if you want me to change it for you specifically ask me. All I did was edit the eri.xml in the xml folder of framework-res.apk.

I found out how to extend the character limit to 16. Thank you dewguzzler for the help with apktool.

Download:

http://tetradsoftware.com/android/index.php?dir=DroidX/CyanogenMod/&file=framework-res.apk

Update.zip (for the ADB challenged)
http://tetradsoftware.com/android/index.php?dir=DroidX/CyanogenMod/&file=CyanCarrierEdit.zip


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lawl :-D


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixed, I has some issue when trying to get the word "Mod" in there, but I will work around it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm...weird...have any idea why?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> hmm...weird...have any idea why?


No idea why. Normally in the eri.xml there's space for 16 characters. I think I can change this, but I'll ask cvpcs if he can do anything further.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya there seems to be only 9 characters available. If ya want you can add whatever's you want in line 64. Just replace the letters. Here's a guide. Look in post #2.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...ninjamorph-change-notification-bar-icons.html


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya there seems to be only 9 characters available. If ya want you can add whatever's you want in line 64. Just replace the letters. Here's a guide. Look in post #2.
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...ninjamorph-change-notification-bar-icons.html


Yeah, still only 9 characters though. :/


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya kinda odd.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

awesome, lol I visited the thread last night and the DL wasn't available. Glad everything got fixed.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

not sure if jrummy could help since hes working GB now but i know his latest toolbox lets u enter up to like 60 characters idk how but u might ask him


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Hallelujah!!! I have increased the amount of allowed characters to 16!!! The link about will sill work, and eve better it says the whole thing "Cyanogen Mod"!!


----------



## amadovi43 (Jun 13, 2011)

so what exactly do i change in the xml file


----------

